# “Low Plains Drifter” — an exercise in Pedal Steel Autodidaction



## alanb (Sep 2, 2010)

New piece, featuring Wavelore's stunning pedal steel guitar library:

http://alanb.org/ImperfectFifths/?p=27

I still miss the GigaStudio interface, but this library is still as spectacular as it is daunting...


----------



## rabiang (Sep 3, 2010)

very good - some things to think about:

when u mix, try to have one theme the focus. its all about sounds supporting each other. 

it feels like stressed music sometimes. it needs more intuition maybe.

however, "stalking...." was an exception, nice and took its time.


----------



## anogo (Sep 14, 2010)

I wanted to hear this, but the link after the link was dead.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't check it out.............. link is dead on your site!


----------



## alanb (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Bryan and Mr. Anxiety,

I just double-checked both links and they work just fine.

Clicking either on the song title or on the small photo should take you to:

http://alanb.org/Pages/music8.shtml

Weird. Are your browsers using a script-blocker like NoScript?

Are you viewing the blog page on a computer or a phone? I wonder whether there's a "mobile OS" issue here...

Let me know when you finally make it to the song!!! :D


----------



## alanb (Sep 27, 2010)

chimuelo @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> Damn good for NYC Lawyer IMHO...



Thanks, man...!!! =o


----------



## alanb (Sep 27, 2010)

rabiang @ Fri Sep 03 said:


> very good - some things to think about:
> 
> when u mix, try to have one theme the focus. its all about sounds supporting each other.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your comments!!

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "stressed" and "intuition"... maybe you could point to specific passages, so I could better understand what you are referring to...???


----------



## anogo (Sep 27, 2010)

alanb @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> Clicking either on the song title or on the small photo should take you to:
> 
> http://alanb.org/music8.shtml



Clicking on your link takes me to a 'page not found' page. I'm using a Firefox on a Windows computer. Weird!


----------

